# Official Loggers Beer



## dancan (May 15, 2010)

http://www.picaroons.ca/products_bitter.asp


----------



## rmount (May 15, 2010)

I'll drink to that!


----------



## TJ-Bill (May 15, 2010)

awsome.. I love Picaroons.. I had a a couple of Red's today.


----------



## madhatte (May 16, 2010)

Gimme


----------



## GASoline71 (May 16, 2010)

This _USED_ to be the Loggers beer 'round here...






Gary


----------



## Dayto (May 16, 2010)

Gary , it still shows up here on the island , with the LUCKY LAGER!
Cheers buddie


----------



## madhatte (May 16, 2010)

Gary, I gotta tell you -- I grew up on RainBeers and Oly and Artesians and Weinhards and Blitz and such. I remember 4 dollar half-racks of Schmittys. I still drink PBR as my "usual" beer -- because it came from WI, hung around here, and went back, and never changed its taste. Rainier, however, is brewed in CA now. I'm not too cool with that, but at least I can still get it, which is more than I can say for a lot of other defunct regionals.

I love a good IPA and am MORE than thrilled to live in the best beer town in the world (Seattlites and Portlanders can suck it -- I am situated such that I can get both of your best stuff without too much effort)

All of this is water under the bridge, though, compared to the insult that is a big green "T" entering Seattle rather than a big red "R". I am a coffee drinker. I actually even like Tully's' coffee... but I do NOT like my local landmarks getting rearranged. 

Summary: I love Rainier.


----------



## Spotted Owl (May 16, 2010)

This is the best one I can think of. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqCH...&p=D11D7578C9C6E7EB&playnext_from=PL&index=11

Then Hams, Blitz, Schlitz, Oly, or the white can with black letters that said *BEER*.

The big R will always have a soft spot in my thinking, even though I at this point have no interest in tasting it or any other again.



Owl


----------



## madhatte (May 16, 2010)

Best ever


----------



## GASoline71 (May 16, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Gary, I gotta tell you -- I grew up on RainBeers and Oly and Artesians and Weinhards and Blitz and such. I remember 4 dollar half-racks of Schmittys. I still drink PBR as my "usual" beer -- because it came from WI, hung around here, and went back, and never changed its taste. Rainier, however, is brewed in CA now. I'm not too cool with that, but at least I can still get it, which is more than I can say for a lot of other defunct regionals.
> 
> I love a good IPA and am MORE than thrilled to live in the best beer town in the world (Seattlites and Portlanders can suck it -- I am situated such that I can get both of your best stuff without too much effort)
> 
> ...



I grew up chuggin' all those down too. Then during huntin' season the local mom and pop grocery store (the Orting Food Center) would offer a "hunters special" of Buckhorn (brewed by Oly) for $3.99 a case. 






I think the big "T" over the old brewery is blasphemy... I grumble everytime I drive by it on Interstate 5. I took a tour of the old Rainier Brewery a loooong time ago. It was a cool place.

Here are 2 shots of the brewery with the "R" and the "T"... 











Gary


----------



## RVALUE (May 16, 2010)

When I was in Idaho, I drank Ranier and thought it was fine. I went back some time later, bought some, and it was terrible! Until now I didn't know why. Now you tell me it was made in California! That explains it.

That state is so bad, even the California condors went to Arizona.


----------



## RVALUE (May 16, 2010)

Condors hanging out in AZ are not to be mistaken for buzzards, who hang out on AS.


----------



## teatersroad (May 16, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I grew up chuggin' all those down too. Then during huntin' season the local mom and pop grocery store (the Orting Food Center) would offer a "hunters special" of Buckhorn (brewed by Oly) for $3.99 a case.
> 
> Gary





Orting? kreichy.

Lived between there and Sumner as a kid. Against the foothills below Bonney Lake. Ride our bikes along dirt the roads to Orting. I remember settlers cabins, remnents of wagons, bears and 'yotes. Think we had summers back then even.

G. Hielmann bought up all those brewery's I think (R, Oly, Lucky), then self-destructed.


----------



## madhatte (May 16, 2010)

MY EYES! THEY BURRRRRRNNN

EDIT: Ooh! Ooh! Lookit what I found!

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IlCALTK2FyA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IlCALTK2FyA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gologit (May 16, 2010)

You guys are making me THIRSTY.


----------



## 68kaiser (May 16, 2010)

to be honest I aint picky, what ever is on sale.


----------



## Rounder (May 16, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> This _USED_ to be the Loggers beer 'round here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raindogs and Pabst are the only two allowed when we're in camp. That and R&R usually makes an appearance- rough and rowdy - Sam


----------



## joesawer (May 16, 2010)

Gologit said:


> You guys are making me THIRSTY.




Don't like logging? Build your house out of mud.


Lol and wipe with your hand!
Sounds just like the middle east!


----------



## RVALUE (May 16, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Don't like logging? Build your house out of mud.
> 
> 
> Lol and wipe with your hand!
> Sounds just like the middle east!



Or plastic toilet paper?


----------



## RavensRoost (May 17, 2010)

*Little Rainers*



GASoline71 said:


> This _USED_ to be the Loggers beer 'round here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to love the (local) commercials about the "Little Rainiers"! (The beer was also good!)

Remember when "stubbies" were the preferred container?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (May 17, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> This _USED_ to be the Loggers beer 'round here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vitamin R!

.


----------



## 2dogs (May 17, 2010)

I'm not much of a beer drinker but I prefer the South African stuff like Coors Light and Hamm's. Miller, Molson,Keystone, Coors, Hamm's and a bunch of others are all owned by the same corporation though anti-trust laws in the US prevent certain mergers. Budweiser, Stella Artois, Labatt's Blue, Michelob, Beck's and others owned by the Belgian giant InBev.


----------



## Pain Cow (May 17, 2010)

I've tried dozens of beers over the years. Went through a couple year span of drinking nothing but Boh ice. Two things stopped me from drinking boh ice. 1. I was having a conversation with someone, took a sip of boh ice, and almost swallowed a small piece of a plastic bag that had been in the can. But it gets worse. Much much worse. 2. The second infraction I was once again, mid conversation, took a sip, and folks I'm not joking here, a toenail clipping entered my mouth. Serious as a heart attack. A ####### toenail clipping. I had witnesses. We stopped drinking boh ice. Now, all I drink is natural light. Way, way, way too much natural light. I like it's flavor, and since I drink for hours on end I prefer a light beer for a steady buzz, not to get sloshed. I'm about to crack my first one of the day, in fact. Goes good with yesterday's leftover cheese pizza and cigars while I listen to limbaugh. Look out for the toenails&plastic bags you boh ice drinkers.


----------



## 056 kid (May 17, 2010)

Havent you seen the movie "strange Brew"?? Go get free beer for life haha.

Natural light is perhaps the weakest alcoholic beverage I have ever had. I always end up giving up because i am too full of liquid to drink another beer, but i dont get any kind of buzz. the stuff is for kiddies.

Hamms is a good one for out west in my area at least. Nothing wrong with PBR 7 Old mill, there is a brewer in Enterprise that makes pretty gppd beer, its 9 bucks a 6 pack though. Im not paying that...

to answer the question, the loggers beer is the cheap beer...


----------



## Greystoke (May 17, 2010)

*Priorities...*

My Fave...cuz it is named after me!


----------



## billmartin (May 17, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> My Fave...cuz it is named after me!



I'm no logger for sure, but that's some of my favorite stuff

Give redhook Big Ballard a try. 8.6% and yummy. Caution causes hangovers lol


----------



## Greystoke (May 17, 2010)

billmartin said:


> I'm no logger for sure, but that's some of my favorite stuff
> 
> Give redhook Big Ballard a try. 8.6% and yummy. Caution causes hangovers lol



I will have to give that stuff a try. Although, if I am looking for a good buzz I break out a bottle of evan williams white label bourbon. At 100 proof, it will sneak up on you if you are not well practiced...My favorite while sittin around a fire


----------



## slowp (May 17, 2010)

056 kid said:


> Havent you seen the movie "strange Brew"?? Go get free beer for life haha.
> 
> Natural light is perhaps the weakest alcoholic beverage I have ever had. I always end up giving up because i am too full of liquid to drink another beer, but i dont get any kind of buzz. the stuff is for kiddies.
> 
> ...



Good one. I have a bottle of Bud with a toy mouse inside somewhere here.

Animal Beer (Schmidt) used to be the beer of the cedar thieves. We'd find empty cans by the stumps. Lots of the empties were in the ditchlines too. 

Now it seems Busch Light is the most popular beer in the woods. That is the can most frequently seen in the road ditches now. I think it is a bad trend.


----------



## madhatte (May 17, 2010)

Don't forget Keystone Light. That's another stump favorite.


----------



## Rounder (May 21, 2010)

madhatte said:


> Don't forget Keystone Light. That's another stump favorite.



Peestone, lol - Sam


----------



## wowzers (Jun 6, 2010)

Probably drink Keystone the most. No Kokanee fans?


----------



## Alex1411 (Jun 7, 2010)

Love It!


----------



## MadMax5578 (Jun 7, 2010)

When I lived in Montana, everyone drank Kokanee (which I called Cocaine-ee the first time I ever had it at the local bar in Great Falls) and Moose Drool. The old-time loggers up in New York state, specifically in the Adirondacks love their Genesee and Labatt. My personal fav is and ice cold Pabst!


----------



## Cletuspsc (Jun 13, 2010)

Genesee beer is what we drink for the most part. some guys drink Coors light but thatstuff is like water.


----------



## dancan (Jul 19, 2010)

After searching for unique and different beer (a few of the mentioned beers are on my list of have to taste ) these two have come to my attention andhave made it to the short list .

<object width="400" height="225"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7812379&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=7812379&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="225"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/7812379">Tactical Nuclear Penguin</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user2479830">BrewDog</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

and 

<object width="400" height="225"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=9491802&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=9491802&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="400" height="225"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/9491802">Sink the Bismarck!</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user2479830">BrewDog</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

They may not be logging related but I'm sure they'll iron out a few kinks at the end of the day .

Anybody here from Scotland ?


----------

